# First Market Stall This Sunday



## craftykelly (Nov 3, 2009)

I am having my first market stall on Sunday at a very large markets, according to the organisers 5000 people visit each Sunday and there is only 1 other person selling aromatherapy/soapy things but said they are cheap/poor quality stuff.

So I am getting all organised, very excited but also very nervous.  I am planning on taking some little pamphlets with info on handmade soaps and what I use in them.

Can someone give me some pointers on how much info I should supply and any other tips for newbie?

I plan on taking as much as possible with me just incase I have a really good day   

Also, I am very keen to know if those who sell online and also at the markets lower their prices when selling at markets/craft fairs etc?

TIA


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 3, 2009)

I keep my prices the same no matter where I sell.  Before I started selling I looked online to see what others were selling for and went to a few markets and shows to see what other local soap makers were selling for.  I then set my prices and have had very little change since.

As for how much information to give out.... I think everyone will have different thoughts on that.  If I see someone looking at an item I try to give them a little information on that product to what makes it special.  I think too much info can come across as being pushy.  But on the other hand if someone has never bought a bar of homemade soap before they will be thinking "this smells nice but why should I pay $3 to $4 more for it?"  

Good luck and take lots of pictures.

Bruce


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 3, 2009)

when my sister and I sold it was the scents that were our favorites that sold, when someone smells the ones you like say so.  if they have an ick face say my husband really likes that one, but this .... is my favorite.  That way you are redirecting them.


----------



## craftykelly (Nov 8, 2009)

*First Market Stall This Sunday **PICS ADDED***

Here are pics from Sunday (yesterday) our first Markets.  Did very well for our first go, sold about 40 bars of soap, gave out some samples and business cards, lots of people asked if we will back again 

It wasn't nearly as scary as I imagined     Can't wait to go back again!


----------



## topcat (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome!  Your display looks great too - congrats!!!

Tanya


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 9, 2009)

I love your display, it's clean & professional.  It's also very welcoming.  

Were all your soaps priced the same, or do you have different prices for the ones that are different shaped (in the baskets)?


----------



## craftykelly (Nov 11, 2009)

It was really varied what people bought but probably the 'Apple Peel' sold more of, and my 'Choc Banana' shaving soap.

I mainly got the 'is it mild' question, alot of people stopped and sniffed and asked if I will be coming back again which I guess is good. I ended up selling 39 bars of soap.  Only one person even looked at the lotions and non-soap stuff.

I plan on going each weekend in December leading up to Christmas.  I thorougly enjoyed it


----------



## SilverMaple (Nov 11, 2009)

Only one person looked at lotions?  

That's surprising!  I love making the soap, but most customers buy more lotion/body butter than soap!


----------

